# Marinated Olives?



## cooper (Aug 15, 2005)

I frequently make a dish of marinated olives using drained black olives, chopped garlic, olive oil, flavored vinegar, salt, and a little sprinkle of Italian herbs.

But I'd like to make something like those wrinkled black marinated olives you can get at speciality stores.  I don't know what they're called (other than marinated olives) but they're wrinkled, and the flesh is much firmer than regular black olives.

Anyone have a home-made recipe?


----------



## Haggis (Aug 15, 2005)

Could it be a specific type of olive thats giving them the wrinkled appearance rather than the marinating itself?

Take a look there and see if any look familiar.

http://www.foodsubs.com/Olivpick.html

Oh and by the way, your recipe sounded delicious. One of my personal favourites is simply to marinate Kalamata olives in thyme, lemon juice and a bit of garlic.


----------



## cooper (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the link.  They look just like the Morrocan dry-cured olive, although they say that type is too bitter for snacking.

The French "Nyons" olive is similar.  It's salt-cured.   It did occur to me that salting the olives might make the flesh firmer, but the ones I buy don't taste too salty.

I'll try searching for salt-cured olives and see what I find.


----------

